# Creme fraiche/zure room



## Lopes

Een vraagje voor onze Vlaamsche vrinden: 

In Nederland maken we onderscheid tussen zure room en creme fraiche: zure room wordt gebruikt voor koude gerechten en creme fraiche voor warme. Creme fraiche is vergelijkbaar met kookroom, maar dan wat dikker en iets minder zoet. 

Bestaat er een Belgische variant op creme fraiche? Op de pakjes zure room die ik hier (in Antwerpen) in de winkel vind staat namelijk ook creme fraiche, maar dat is dan wel degelijk zure room. Zo heb ik al menig pastagerecht verpest, zelfs een keer door er per abuis kwark (met de voor een Nederlander extreem verwarrende naam 'verse kaas/fromage fraiche' ) doorheen te roeren.

Ik vermoed dat de vraag misschien niet voor iedereen duidelijk zal zijn, in dat geval zal ik proberen het beter uit te leggen..


----------



## Peterdg

Ja, er heerst hieromtrent een hele spraakverwarring die (gedeeltelijk) te wijten is aan mijn Franstalige landgenoten.

Ik probeer het even uit te leggen:

"room" is in het Frans van Frankrijk "crème fraiche" en slagroom "chantilly". Nu wordt in Franstalig België "slagroom" "crème fraiche" genoemd en gewone (lopende, dus niet opgeklopte room) "crème". Daarom wordt in Vlaanderen de term "creme fraiche" ook wel gebruikt om "slagroom" aan te duiden.

"zure room" is in het Frans "crème aigre/fermentée", dus wat je in Antwerpen vindt, nl "creme fraiche" voor "zure room" is waarschijnlijk te danken aan een vertaler die het ook niet meer zo goed wist.

"kwark" is in het "Vlaams" meestal "plattekaas" en "verse kaas" is een directe vertaling van het Frans "fromage frais" wat het officiële Franse woord is voor "kwark/plattekaas". Waarschijnlijk weer een vertaler ...

In Vlaanderen is room altijd ongezoet (tenzij het er expliciet op vermeld staat). Slagroom, die je in spuitbussen kan kopen, is meestal wel gezoet.

Ik hoop dat dit helpt.


----------



## Lopes

Dankje voor de uitleg Peter. Maar volgens mij is jullie room dat wat wij kookroom noemen. Onze creme fraiche is niet vloeibaar. Kan ik hieruit concluderen dat deze versie van room in Vlaanderen niet wordt verkocht? (Behalve bij Albert Heijn )


----------



## Peterdg

Ik weet eigenlijk niet precies wat "creme fraiche" in Nederland voorstelt; te oordelen naar je beschrijving, komt dit overeen met wat zich vormt op vers gemolken melk, waar, als je ze een tijdje laat staan, zich een vrij dikke laag room op vormt die komt bovendrijven. Indien het dat is, dan is dat hier, voor zover ik weet, niet te verkrijgen.

Nu, eigenlijk is er geen verschil met de lopende room die je hier in de winkels koopt. Het feit dat deze lopend is en zich niet voordoet als een min of meer stevige laag zoals bij verse melk, is te wijten aan het homogenisatieproces (wat ook gebeurt bij gewone melk uit de supermarkt: daar komt ook geen roomlaagje op staan).

Bij homogenisatie wordt de room (of melk indien het om gehomogeniseerde melk gaat) door een zeer fijne zeef geperst zodat de roomdeeltjes niet meer kunnen coaguleren (en zo een laagje vormen). Daarom blijft de room vloeibaar en vormt er zich geen roomlaagje op volle melk die je koopt in flessen.


----------



## Lopes

Dat is jammer, want het effect is toch niet helemaal hetzelfde met gewone kookroom vind ik. Maar bedankt voor je antwoorden!


----------



## Timidinho

Wikipedia zegt: 


Room - Gereserveerde aanduiding: van koemelk, minstens 10% vet.
Zure room - Aangezuurd. Moet minstens voldoen aan de eisen voor room, maar bevat gewoonlijk 20% vet.
Crème fraîche - Franse soort zure room, 35% vet, door het hoge vetpercentage geschikt voor warme bereiding.

Dus je moet op zoek naar een (aangezuurd) product met minstens 35 procent vet.


Kookroom is echt wat anders. Heb even twee merken gegoogeld en die hebben 15 en 20 procent vet.


----------



## Peterdg

Op zijn zachtst uitgedrukt: de wikipedia artikels zijn nogal twijfelachtig.

Voor België:

Er is de gewone room (vloeibare room): vetgehalte ongeveer 32%. Er is de "light" room: vetgehalte ongeveer 20%. De "light" room wordt gewoonlijk gebruikt om te koken. Om slagroom te maken, heb je room nodig met een hoger vetpercentage dan wat "light" room heeft (tenzij er additieven aan toegevoegd zijn). Je kan gewone room (32%) natuurlijk ook gebruiken om te koken. Er bestaat ool vettere room (ongeveer 40% vetgehalte") die "dubbele room" wordt genoemd.

Indien in Nederland de term "crème fraiche" wordt gebruikt voor wat in de definitie van wikipedia staat, dan komt dat overeen met wat hier als "zure room" wordt verkocht (in het Frans: "crème aigre/fermentée).

Besluit: babelse spraakverwarring alom


----------



## Lopes

De zure room die ik had gekocht was jammer genoeg niet bepaald geschikt voor warme gerechten, dus ik vrees dat we hier niet uitkomen. Ik zal me moeten beperkten tot creme fraicheloze gerechten


----------

